

How Netflix is turning viewers into puppets  - why-el
http://www.salon.com/2013/02/01/how_netflix_is_turning_viewers_into_puppets/?source=newsletter

======
dendory
Oh please, Netflix is doing the exact opposite, giving us the choice to watch
whatever we want, something cable networks have tried hard to prevent. If
something does well on Netflix it's because people actively want to watch it,
unlike TV which is based solely on what happens to be on at a certain hour.

